# Der PC, der 'Heilige Gral'? Mitnichten...



## turbosnake (26. März 2013)

Moin,
mal wieder ein Thema was mir durch den Kopf schwirrt, ist auf was man zocken soll.
Meine Antwort: Auf allem! Überrascht mich jetzt wenig, da ich denke 'Die Plattform ist egal, das Game muss gut sein'.
Es ist also eigentlich egal ob 3DS/DS, Vita, PS3, 360, Wii U oder Ouya, für alle gibt es bzw wird es wohl geile Games geben und legt man sich auf eine Plattform fest, fliegt einem sehr viel durch die Lappen. Und da wie ein Europa leben fliegt einem noch mehr durch durch die Lappen, da einige Spiele nur in den USA oder in Japan veröffentlicht werde.


Ich lese nur im Forum immer wieder an den 'Heiligen Gral' PC glauben, das ist aber totaler Bullshit.
Die wirklichen geilen exklusiv Titel fehlen, wie ein Heavy Rain, Ni No Kuni auf der PS3, auch die Wii hat einige sehr gute  Spiele , 
zB Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story und Pandora's Tower diese kamen nur durch eine erfolgreiche Petition bzw die 'Operation Rainfall' nach Nordamerika  , auf dem DS gibt es ein Remake von Chrono Trigger, dem laut gn2 besten Spiel aller Zeiten im Original.  Der 3DS hat Luigis Mansion 2, laut 4players ausgezeichnet.
Das sind nur mir bekannte Beispiele, nicht mehr.
Spontan fällt mir für die Xbox nichts ein und mit der Vita habe ich mich zu wenig befasst.

Man sieht das man auf allen Konsolen wirklich starke exklusiv Titel finden kann, die auf dem PC fehlen.
Mir fällt kaum ein Spiel ein das nur auf dem PC erschienen ist, da wäre The Witcher, Skyrim mit Mods, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und das war es. 

Also warum diese Einschränkungen?


----------



## FAKKERZ (26. März 2013)

Du musst ja beachten, was man denn spielen möchte. Jeder bevorzugt ein Genre und schaut natürlich, welche Plattform dafür am besten geeignet ist. Da hat jede Plattform seine Vor-/Nachteile.
Einer der gerne Simulationen spielt, kauft sich natürlich eher einen PC als eine Konsole.
ARMA/Flight Simulator/GTR usw. sind viel zu komplex, als dass man die Spiele vernünftig mit einem Kontroller spielen kann - wie auch Strategiespiele. 


Die "Blockbuster-Games", wie BF3, FC3, Hitman, COD beispielsweise, sind dafür für den PC, wie auch für die Konsolen geeignet. Das sind eben Spiele für die breite Masse, die nicht allzu komplex sind und den Spieler unterhalten. 

Da verstehe ich nicht, wieso sich viele PC-Spieler selbst einschränken - nach dem Motto: "Konsolen sind zu Mainstream, nur für Kinder usw.". Damit schießt man sich doch selber ins Bein, weil man auf den Konsolen eben doch ziemlich gute Spiele in diesem Genre finden kann, die es auf dem PC nicht gibt. Hier gilt also, dass man am besten beides besitzt. Ich glaub die wenigsten in diesem Forum haben Journey, MGS, Ni No Kuni usw. intensiv gespielt. Vor allem Metal Gear Solid hat mich umgehauen. DAS Spiel mit DER Story schlechthin (Subjektiv). 


Fazit: Jeder soll auf der Plattform zocken, was einem am meisten zusagt. Wenn einer aber zu stolz ist, eine Konsole zu kaufen, obwohl es darauf ein Dutzend Spiele gibt, die ihm gefallen würden, ist das sein Pech.


----------



## elpadre (26. März 2013)

ich hab noch eine PS3, auf der habe ich die Final Fantasy teile gezockt. Ergo Rollenspieler. Zudem Sony Playstation exclusiv God of War. meiner meinung ein packendes abwechslungsreiches Spiel mit fantastischer Story und Umsetzung.

Der PC ist zwar mein Dauerfreund, die PS3 nur zum Bluerayspielen oder guten Exclusives, oder der PC fällt mal aus 

Abgeneigt bin ich gegen gar nix, nur alles zu haben sprengt meinen Geldbeutel. Die Wii sowie auch die Wii-U bringt mir zu wenig, das einzige was ich da spielen würde, wäre sidescroller a la Mario, donkey kong etc.  Nicht lohnenswert für mich also.


----------



## shootme55 (26. März 2013)

Wer behauptet denn schon wieder, der PC wär der heilige Gral??! Die besten Spiele gibts doch sowieso nur für Konsole. Ich hab noch immer kein PC-Spiel gefunden, das an Super Mario Bros. 3 auch nur annähernd ran kommt.  

Scherz beiseite: Heutzutage wird für alle Plattformen viel zu viel Müll voreilig auf den Markt gebracht (inzwischen gibts sogar schon einen Müllabfuhrsimulator!), und um die paar guten Spiele zu spielen braucht man inzwischen wirklich schon 3 Konsolen, 2 Handhelds und einen PC zuhaus stehen. Is leider so, also deal with it...


----------



## Coldhardt (26. März 2013)

Du vergisst die ganzen Indiegames fürn PC 
Da sind teilweise echt gute dabei die es für die Konsolen nicht gibt. Allerdings kann ich schlecht mitreden, da ich weder PS/Xbox oder ne Wii habe/hatte  
Ich hab nur ne Gamecube und den 3DS, wofür es ja auch gute Spiele gibt (Allen woran Mario, Pokémon, Luigis Mansion, etc.)
Mir persönlich fehlen die anderen Konsolen nicht, da mich die Exklusivspiele nicht wirklich reizen.

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. März 2013)

Die ganzen Sony, Microsoft oder Nintento exklusiv Spiele oder die exklusiv Spiele, die von Sony, MS oder Nintento gesponsort werden, haben lediglich das Ziel, mich zum Kauf eines Sony, MS oder Nintento-"Computer" zu verführen, damit ich pro Spiel ~10 oder 15 € an Sony, MS oder Nintento zahle und mich ihren Einschränkungen unterwerfe.

Nun, ich sage es mal so: Der PC bietet mir persönlich unendlichen Spielspaß, dass ich gut und gerne auf die Machenschaften von Drittanbietern verzichten kann. 
Ich vermisse absolut nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (26. März 2013)

Heißt das du kaufst nur MS Spiele?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. März 2013)

ups dopppelpost


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2013)

Der PC ist auch nur eine Plattform von vielen.
Zum zocken geeignet ist die Konsole aber eigentlich besser, da diese extra dafür gemacht wurde.
Momentan ist der PC für mich das bessere Medium, da die Konsolentechnik so dermaßen weit hinten liegt. Sobald aber die Next Gen am Markt ist, sieht das ganz anders aus. Dann kommt eine PS4 (evtl auch eine Xbox) zusammen mit PS Plus ins Haus, und am PC werden nur noch First Person Shooter und Strategiespiele gezockt.

  Am besten fährt man eh immer mehrgleißig, und ich verzichte somit nicht auf Perlen wie MGS, Heavy Rain, Deep Down, Dragons Dogma, Last of Us und und und.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (26. März 2013)

neben dem PC haben auch hier viele Consolen 

Ich habe alle Gran Turismo Teile auf der PS1- PS3 gezockt ... genauso wie alle Teile God of War... doch das war es dann auch schon ... 
der rest wird auf m PC gezockt


----------



## kero81 (26. März 2013)

Wenn man es ganz genau betrachtet sind mmn mindestens 90% ALLER Spiele sei es pc oder Konsole NUR in den trailer, dem Kopf der Entwickler und denjenigen die auf die werbetricks reinfallen gut. Wie oft haben wir es erlebt das gehypte spiele einfach nur ... Schiesse sind. Viele leben ja leider nur vor dem Monitor/tv, denen kann man den Müll andrehen und die merken es nichtmal. Nein, da werden sogar andere denunziert und beleidigt wenn sie was gegen das lieblingsspiel sagen. Bestes Beispiel bf Vs cod. Ist beides schiesse...


----------



## Hideout (26. März 2013)

Habe schon Playstation 3 gespielt (und das fand ich wirklich richtig schlecht) und Wii und natürlich PC.
Wii zocke ich inzwischen nur noch wenn es darum geht mit Freunden zusammen zu spielen (Splitscreen) und dann sowas wie Mario Kart, Mario Party, etc. aber ansonsten zieht es mich immer wieder zum PC, das ist für mich einfach DIE Spieleplattform schlechthin.


----------



## plaGGy (26. März 2013)

Also es gibt schon einige Titel die auf einer Konsole deutlich besser sind, nur in Bezug auf Langzeitspielspaß sehe ich den PC derzeit uneinholbar vorne. 
um mal die klassichen Blockbuster aufzugreifen, und dabei beziehe ich mich bewusst NUR auf Xbox und PS3 und WII/GC, denn die kleinen Konsolen sind für mich keine PC-Konkurenten im klassichen Sinne;

Das wären dann mal im Rundumschlag was mir so einfällt, als mehr oder weniger Must-Play für den Allround-Gamer:
- Metal Gear Solid 1-4 (alleine ein Grund für eine Ps3!)
- Uncharted 1-3: Grund für eine Ps3
- Bayonetta (hey... kommt schon, es ist einfach ein geiles SPiel auch wenn der JayPop im letzten 3. nur noch nervt )
- God of War 1-3
- Red Dead Redemption
- Halo (kenn ich persönlich aufgrund von Xbox-Mangel nicht)
- Shadow of the Colossus
- Zelda: Twilight Princess (ich fands genial)
- Metroid Prime 1-3

Das sind alles Spiele, die die PC-Fraktion leider komplett verpasst hat.

Dafür gibts halt im Grunde auch nur auf dem PC die Evergreens des Multiplayer-Reiches:
- Warcraft 3, 
- Broodwar, WoL oder nun Hots, 
- Diablo 2-3
- LoL, 
- Dota, 
- WoW, 
- GW, GW2
- Team Fortress 2
- Counterstrike in allen Variationen
und viele andere mehr die ich garnicht mal gespielt habe

Wii war im Grunde nur eine Partykonsole, genauso im Gamecube, große und bahnbrechende Einzelspielertitel hatten beide nicht gehabt sieht man von 1-2 Ausnahmen mal ab.

Dabei sollte man jedoch den Trend beachten, das in letzter zeit sehr viele Games von ehemaliger Konsolen-Exklusivität auf den PC gefunden hatten, hier sei mal Dark Souls und Alan Wake als Beispiel gebracht.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann komme ich nicht umhin zu sagen, das Blockbustertitel, die mich in Sachen Story, Design, Grafik, Gameplay einheitlich überzeugt haben, allesamt auch oder sogar NUR auf den Konsolen gewesen sind.
Ich kaufe dennoch grundsätzlich keine Konsolenspiele mehr, wenn es sie auch auf PC gibt, weil er in Verbindung mit Handhabe, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, Modbarkeit, Update-Prozess, Steuerungsmöglichkeiten (M/T und Gamepad-Unterstützung) usw die für SPiele deutlich bessere Plattform ist, allerdings hätte ich ohne größere Problem viele meiner WTF-Gaming-Momenten auf der PS3 haben können bzw haben sie mit den oben genannten Titel auch gehabt.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. März 2013)

Ich hoffe ich darf folgendes sagen ohne gebannt zu werden:
Am PC kannst du aber ältere Systeme wie z.B. SNES, NES ,GBA, Wii usw. emulieren und so sogar durch AA oder AF verfeinern! 
Man kann die Spiele ja kaufen und die ROMS selber erstellen, was legal sein dürfte! Allerdings gibt es auch Internetseiten, auf
den man *legal ROMS kaufen* kann!
Somit hast du wieder ein Mehrwert was den PC angeht.

Mich persönlich haben wirklich nur Nintendo Titel an eine Konsole gefesselt was den Spielspaß angeht!


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf folgendes sagen ohne gebannt zu werden:
> Am PC kannst du aber ältere Systeme wie z.B. SNES, NES ,GBA, Wii usw. emulieren und so sogar durch AA oder AF verfeinern!
> Man kann die Spiele ja kaufen und die ROMS selber erstellen, was legal sein dürfte! Allerdings gibt es auch Internetseiten, auf
> den man *legal ROMS kaufen* kann!
> ...


 

Wüsste nicht das sowas *legal* wäre selbst das erstellen von ROMs die man legal besitzt, da ja soweit ich mich erinnern kann Nintendo mal meinte das die Rechte trotzdem bei Nintendo bleiben und sie explizit nicht wollen dass man davon ROMs erstellt.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. März 2013)

Ich war früher viel im GP2X Forum unterwegs und dort geht es quasi nur um das Thema Emulation. Ich guck gerade mal, ob
ich diesen Shop nochmal finde. Du hast dort ein Spiel gekauft als Modul und das ausgelesene Rom dazu bekommen oder so ähnlich.
Scheint aber nicht mehr zu existieren. Ist wohl eher eine Grauzone.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2013)

Mal nachzählen... was hab ich alles an Konsolen...

Von der ältesten zur neuesten:
NES
Master System II
Gameboy
Mega Drive
Super Nintendo
Gameboy Color 2x
Playstation
N64
PS2
Gamecube
Gameboy Advance
DS Lite
Wii
Wii U
OUYA (backed, noch nicht angekommen)

Wie man wohl sieht, zocke ich nicht nur am PC. Die meisten von den Konsolen sind übrigens auch angeschlossen. Nur die Playstation und das Gamecube sind es nicht, weil PS2 und Wii deren Discs auch lesen. Wobei die Wii wohl gleich gegen den Gamecube ausgetauscht wird, weil die Wii U deren Discs auch liest (wenn auch momentan quälend langsam), und ich mit dem Game Boy Player die GBA Spiele dann auf dem Fernseher zocken kann.

Dass ich trotzdem hauptsächlich auf dem PC zocke im moment, ist weil mein Spielgeschmack ziemlich weit vom Mainstream entfernt ist. (Moderne) Shooter und reine Actionspiele spiele ich nicht (außer beat-em ups ab und zu), was gefühlte 99,5% des aktuellen AAA Spielemarktes ausmacht, egal ob Konsole oder PC. Also spiele ich hauptsächlich ältere Games und Indiegames, und die kommen hauptsächlich auf dem PC raus.


----------



## Sieben (26. März 2013)

Letztendlich verpasst man doch immer irgendein Spielerlebnis. Finanziell ist es mir persönlich (denke dies geht auch vielen Anderen) nicht möglich jedes Gerät in die Wohnung zu stellen, um spielerisch versorgt zu sein. Hab mich halt für den PC entschieden, da ich doch ungerne auf die Modifizierbarkeit von Spielen verzichten möchte, da Mods doch frischen Wind in den Einheitsbrei bringen und den Wiederspielwert steigern.

Wer sich entscheiden will: ca 70% aller (großen) Spiele erscheinen für alle Systeme. Anschließend schaut man nach, bei welchem System die exklusiven Vorlieben liegen und investiert dann anschließend darin. Wer mehr Geld zur Verfügung hat, der ergänzt halt sein bevorzugtes System mit einem weiteren.

Meinen PC nutze ich für Filme, Fernsehen, Musik, Internet, Schreibkrams und Spiele. Damit decke ich den Großteil meiner Bedürfnisse ab. Nebenbei habe ich ab und zu noch "Bastelspaß" mit dem Aufrüsten des Systems und lerne so etwas dazu. Damals habe ich mehrere Systeme parallel besessen, damit ich meine Lieblingsserien weiter verfolgen konnte. Ob nun Final Fantasy 12 der letzte Teil der Serie ist, den ich gespielt habe, juckt mich nicht mehr wirklich. Bin dem Drang, nichts mehr verpassen zu dürfen, anscheinend entwachsen  . 

Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welche Spiele man unbedingt spielen und wie viel Geld man dafür investieren möchte.

Zur Überschrift: Mein Rechner ist eher ein Becher (im Vergleich zum Gral  ), reicht mir aber vollkommen aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

Ich hatte mal die Blähstation brauchte dann aber auch ein PC, und stellte fest das die Auswahhl größer war und günstiger. Auch wenn es mittlerweile nicht mehr so ist bleibe ich beim PC. Media Markt möchte ich nicht spielen indem ich mir alles hinstelle was man zum zocken gebrauchen kann


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2013)

Der PC ist die in jeder Hinsicht überlegene Plattform.

Er ist Software- und Hardwaretechnisch enorm flexibler, er ist offen und leistungsfähiger.

Wenn man nicht unbedingt einen bestimmten Exklisivtitel zocken will/"muss" ist der PC das Maß aller Dinge.

Auch Konsolenexklusivtitel könnten auf dem PC besser sein- wenn sie denn nur für den PC veröffentlicht worden wären... durch den Kauf von Konsolenexklusivtiteln/Plattformködern gibt man diesen als solchen eine wirtschaftliche Existenzberechtigung und fördert so deren Verbreitung; Konsolenexklusivtitel sollten daher meiner Meinung nach prinzipiell boykottiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. März 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der PC ist die in jeder hinsicht überlegene Plattform.



Er ist aber auch ganz vorne in Sachen Strombedarf, Arbeitsaufwand, Pflege und Wartung. Und die Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten beinhaltet gleichzeitig manchmal den Zwang, aufrüsten zu müssen, da ein aktuelles Spiel hohe Anforderungen stellt. 

"In jeder Hinsicht überlegen" ist Unsinn, nichts auf der Welt hat nur Vorteile, sondern immer auch eine Kehrseite.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Stimmt nicht, der Aufwand ist auch nicht höher als BS Updates, Spiele Updates.
Wartung braucht man kaum, außer mal  die Lüfter reinigen, aber das muss man bei der Konsole genauso machen.

Also versteh ich nicht was du meinst.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. März 2013)

BS erstmal installieren, evtl. vorher Hardware zusammenschrauben, Treiber installieren, Spiele installieren, in jedem Spiel Grafikeinstellungen anpassen, Ärger mit Kopierschutz, aufpassen dass das BS nicht vermüllt, etc.

Im Gegensatz dazu: Konsole auspacken, einschalten, Disc rein, zocken.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Du musst auch da Spiele installieren.

Und BS installieren und Treiber ist eine einmalige Sache.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. März 2013)

Auf der 360 kann ich die Spiele installieren, muss es aber nicht.
Ja, BS installieren muss man nur einmal, trotzdem muss man es.

Und Treiber müssen häufiger installiert werden, zumindest für GraKas. Wie oft bringen AMD und nVidia Updates und Fixes, weil aktuelle Spiele sonst nicht oder mies laufen?


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Das macht Steam und das ist nicht mehr als ein Klick. Zumindest bei AMD.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2013)

> Er ist aber auch ganz vorne in Sachen Strombedarf, Arbeitsaufwand, Pflege und Wartung. Und die Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten beinhaltet gleichzeitig manchmal den Zwang, aufrüsten zu müssen, da ein aktuelles Spiel hohe Anforderungen stellt.


 
Der Strombedarf von PCs ist nicht viel höher wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegt; solange der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt ist das aber sowieso egal.

Das ein PC etwas mehr Pflege erfordert und etwas mehr kostet ist klar aber das sollte am Ende nur für Casuals von Bedeutung sein nicht aber für elitäre PC Spieler.

Außerdem braucht man sowieso einen PC ob man damit spielt oder nicht.

Und aufrüsten tauschen "muss" man auch die Konsole spätestens wenn eine neue Generation erscheint.



> BS erstmal installieren, evtl. vorher Hardware zusammenschrauben, Treiber installieren, Spiele installieren, in jedem Spiel Grafikeinstellungen anpassen, Ärger mit Kopierschutz, aufpassen dass das BS nicht vermüllt, etc.


 
-OS istallieren
-Hardware schrauben
-Treiber istallieren
Abgesehen davon das man sowieso einen PC braucht ob man nun damit spielt oder nicht ist das heutzutage wirklich kein Problem und es gibt auch Komplett PCs mit voristalliertem OS.

-Spiel installieren
Dafür muss man am PC nicht jedesmal die CD/DVD einlegen und die Ladezeiten sind wesentlich kürzer... manche Spiele könnte man auf einem guten PC in der Zeit installieren die das Laden auf der Konsole dauert...

-Einstellungen
Wenn man nicht anspruchsvoll ist tut es meist auch "Auto"; läuft fast immer und sieht fast immer zumindest wesentlich besser aus als auf der Konsole.

-Treiberupdates
Gehen mittlerweile weitgehend automatisch; ich weiß nicht wie es bei AMD aussieht aber bei nVidia muss man sich nur durch zwei, drei Dialoge klicken, kann nebenbei weiterarbeiten und muss nichtmal neustarten. Außerdem ist das auch nicht besonders oft erforderlich.

-Spieleupdates
Waren früher teils mit ein wenig Aufwand verbunden als man noch diverse aufeinander aufbauende Updates einzeln suchen, downloaden und in der richtigen Reihenfolge installieren musste aber heute erledigt das in den Meisten Spielen bei Bedarf auch der Launcher, STEAM o.Ä. Auch auf der Kosole müssen Spiele häufig geupdatet werden.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. März 2013)

Die aktuellen Konsolen und deren "exklusive", über alle Maße hochgelobte Spielchen interessiert mich absolut *null*, weil:

- mir das meiste davon entweder zu kindisch oder zu trashig ist
- ich mich nicht mit einer Auflösung unterhalb von 1080p zufrieden gebe
- ich Shooter nur mit Maus und Tastatur spiele
- ich trotzdem jederzeit Controller/Lenkrad anschließen könnte
- die Konsolenversion idR teuerer ist als die PC-Version
- ich ein Grafik-Junkie bin und sowas wie TweakFX und ini. Tuning etc. nur auf'm PC möglich ist

Und weil ich mich als PC-Gamer ganz einfach vollkommen überlegen fühle


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Du bist  nicht mehr als eine Grafikhure.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. März 2013)

Zum Thema Treiberupdates, ja den muss man installieren und sogar neustarten, aber oft erhält ein Spiel dadurch einen Leistungsschub.

Auf der Konsole bleibt das Spiel so wie es ist.

Eines der besten Spiele die je erschienen sind vor allem im Mulitplayer : Starcraft 2 PC only 

Ich habe keine Konsole, ich vermisse nichts und komm nicht mal dazu alle PC Games zu spielen.


----------



## Verminaard (28. März 2013)

...in jeder Hinsicht ueberlegen...elitaere Spieler...
Bei solcher schlagkraeftigen Argumentation setzt leider mein Lesewillen aus.
Auch wenn du noch so viele Zeilen schreibst, wirst du nicht recht haben.
Mag sein, das Konsolen fuer dich nichts sind, aber irgendwie gehst du nicht wirklich auf die Aussage von turbosnake ein, die, wenn man es nuechtern betrachtet, einfach nur stimmt.

Deine ewigen Hetzen gegen Konsolen lesen sich auch nicht mehr wirklich spannend.
Ich glaub eher, du bevorzugst den PC einfach nur, weil man hier relativ simpel illegale Kopien verwenden kann.
Nimmt man einen Teil deiner Aussagen, und fuegt Eins und Eins zusammen, ergibt das irgendwie Sinn. Siehe: "es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum".

Ein richtiger Gamer laesst sich nicht durch irgendwelche Platformen eingrenzen. Der macht das was Spass macht, egal auf welchem System.
Auch wenn man persoenlich irgendetwas bevorzugt, sollte man etwas Toleranz zeigen.
Was man manchmal liest, speziell wenn es um Konsolen bzw Konsolenvergleich mit PC geht, ist wirklich haarstraeubend.
Wuerde man hier Leuten Keulen in die Hand druecken, es wuerd wahrscheinlich blutig ausgehen.
Nah doch nicht. Man ist ja nur im Netz hinter der Anonymitaet stark, und ab und an ziehmlich dreist mit Worten.
Da draussen sieht es meist doch etwas anders aus


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, der Aufwand ist auch nicht höher als BS Updates, Spiele Updates.



 Mit einem PC hat man definitiv mehr Aufwand als mit einer Konsole, da gibt es für mich garnichts zu diskutieren.
  Am PC brauchst du einen neuen Graka-Treiber, wenn der alte derbe Probleme macht, du musst Punkbuster updaten, weil dein Multiplayer Zicken macht, musst dein OS irgend wann neu aufsetzen weil dies und jenes nicht funktionieren will, und musst überhaupt öfter mal Google anwerfen, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden und zu beseitigen.

  Der Eine macht das öfter, der andere weniger. Dem Einen fällt das alles auf, der andere registriert das nicht mal als Aufwand.


----------



## Bene11660 (28. März 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mit einem PC hat man definitiv mehr Aufwand als mit einer Konsole, da gibt es für mich garnichts zu diskutieren.
> Am PC brauchst du einen neuen Graka-Treiber, wenn der alte derbe Probleme macht, du musst Punkbuster updaten, weil dein Multiplayer Zicken macht, musst dein OS irgend wann neu aufsetzen weil dies und jenes nicht funktionieren will, und musst überhaupt öfter mal Google anwerfen, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden und zu beseitigen.
> 
> Der Eine macht das öfter, der andere weniger. Dem Einen fällt das alles auf, der andere registriert das nicht mal als Aufwand.


Allerdings ist dieser Aufwand doch eher gering im Vergleich zum Nutzen oder? BS und Treiber installieren dauert je nach Internetverbindung vielleicht 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist dieser Aufwand doch eher gering im Vergleich zum Nutzen oder? BS und Treiber installieren dauert je nach Internetverbindung vielleicht 1-2 Stunden.



Ich hatte zum BF3 Release derbe Probleme mit Origin. Das Programm wollte einfach nicht starten. Es wurde zwar im Taskmanager angezeigt, doch geöffnet hat es sich nicht (zumindest nicht sichtbar für mich). Ich habe tagelang im Netz nach einer Lösung gesucht, doch keine gefunden. Irgend wann hab ich dann mein OS neu aufgesetzt und der Fehler war bereinigt.

Ein ander mal (könnte bei Tomb Raider gewesen sein) konnte ich ein Spiel auch nicht spielen, bis ich nach etwa 30 Minuten herausgefunden habe, das man in den Einstellungen einen Haken raus nehmen muss (evtl Fehler bezogen auf bestimmte HW-Konstelation).

Das eine Problem dauert länger, das andere löst man relativ fix.
Trotzdem kenn ich diesen Aufwand bei der Konsole überhaupt nicht. Man kann den Mehraufwand am PC natürlich schönreden, aber er ist definitiv vorhanden.


----------



## Bene11660 (28. März 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hatte zum BF3 Release derbe Probleme mit Origin. Das Programm wollte einfach nicht starten. Es wurde zwar im Taskmanager angezeigt, doch geöffnet hat es sich nicht (zumindest nicht sichtbar für mich). Ich habe tagelang im Netz nach einer Lösung gesucht, doch keine gefunden. Irgend wann hab ich dann mein OS neu aufgesetzt und der Fehler war bereinigt.
> 
> Ein ander mal (könnte bei Tomb Raider gewesen sein) konnte ich ein Spiel auch nicht spielen, bis ich nach etwa 30 Minuten herausgefunden habe, das man in den Einstellungen einen Haken raus nehmen muss (evtl Fehler bezogen auf bestimmte HW-Konstelation).
> 
> ...


Das Problem mit Origin kann ich nachfühlen, denn ich hatte auch eins: Ich konnte BF3 nicht online Spielen, weil mein Key zwar bei Origin aktiviert war, der Key aber bei Battlelog nicht funktioniert hat 
Ich musste mich umständlich an den Support wenden und hab dann erst eine Lösung bekommen. Sowas ist ärgerlich aber leider unvermeidbar bei EAs Geldgier.
Trotzdem bereue ich nicht, Battlefield für den Pc und nicht für die XBOX gekauft zu haben, da Steuerung und Grafik einfach besser sind. Mann muss halt immer abwägen was man bereit ist, an Zeit zu investieren.


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2013)

is das jetzt ein "konsolen sind doch garnicht so ********" thread oder ein thread für konsumzombies, die keine grenzen kennen? wenn ich hier die "evergreens" der konsole lese... entweder (für mich) einfach nur schrott games (mario bros usw  ) oder völlig unintressant (das ist wiederrum sehr subjektiv). auch halo hier mit anzuführen ist schon fast dreist. das ur halo kam für? pc raus. genauso wie gta usw. nur weil die dinger nur konsolen exklusiv vertrieben werden, heissts ja ned, dass die ein pc ned "abspielen" könnt ^^ sie werden ihm einfach vorenthalten. im umkehrschluss können konsolen keineswegs all das, was ein pc kann (allein in spielerischer hinsicht, von darüberhinausgehenden dingen noch garnich angefangen).

am pc hab ich tastatur und maus. an der konsole ein pad. an die konsole kann ich aber keine maus/tasta anschließen, wenn mir danach is. beim pc kann ich aber sicherlich ein pad anschließen ^^ oder einen joystick, oder ein lenkrad und was es vllt noch gibt. man muss sich einfach darüber klar sein, dass eine konsole eine stark eingegrenzte, sehr spezialisierte form des pc's ist. wem das reicht, bitte. aber macht doch ned sonen firlefantz auf und behauptet, konsolen seien besser  das können sie rein vom konzept her schon nich sein. spiele-genres wie shooter müssen schon halb vergewaltigt werden (steuerungsmäßig) um überhaupt spielbar zu sein, zuviel komplexität allein in diesem kriterium ist schon das aus für ne portierung - daran scheitern ja - wie schon erwähnt - simulationen oder strategie games. bei bf3 sieht man auch die auswirkungen: die wussten sicher ned genau, wie sie mit den paar knöpfchen am pad sowas wie den commander noch steuerbar machen sollten 

und individualisierte einstellungen? ich wöllt auf sowas garnich verzichten. bei ner konsole nich selber hand anlegen zu können, da treten mir die schweißperlen auf die stirn  nix anpassen? nix modden? nix den eigenen vorlieben einstellen können? wo bleibt denn da der spaß xD


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Ich gäbe hier weder Halo GTA noch Mario erwähnt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. März 2013)

Gothic 1&2, UT99, CS 1.x, LoL, WoW, Dota, Guild Wars, StarCraft, ArmA, Baldurs Gate, C&C, Anno, Far Cry 1, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Sim City, Minecraft, diverse Free-to-play Titel, zukünftig Star Citizen...

Da geht einiges auf dem "Heiligen Gral"...



Rizzard schrieb:


> Mit einem PC hat man definitiv mehr Aufwand als mit einer Konsole, da gibt es für mich garnichts zu diskutieren.
> 
> Der Eine macht das öfter, der andere weniger. Dem Einen fällt das alles auf, der andere registriert das nicht mal als Aufwand.



Kann man gut vergleichen mit Modellbau: der eine will das Teil einfach fertig kaufen und sofort losfahren/fliegen, der andere, der Modellbau "ernsthaft" als Hobby betreibt, würde nie ein IC/RC-Fahrzeug/Flugzeug/Heli/whatever fertig kaufen, sondern baut es selber zusammen. Dadurch nimmt er einen hohen Mehraufwand (sowohl zeitlich als auch finanziell) gerne in kauf, weil es einfach Teil seines Hobbys ist.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (28. März 2013)

IMHO:

Der PC ist der heilige Gral! Schliesslich sind Konsolen auch nur "beschnittene" PC's und zocken tu ich herzlich gerne auf PC als auch auf Konsole.

Aber wenns nen Title mit mehr "eye candy" auf dem PC anstatt Konsole gibt, dann weiss ich was ich für meinem 2560x1600 30 Zöller oder den Überdimensionierten Heimkino-Beamer bevorzuge^^

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ...Man sieht das man auf allen Konsolen wirklich starke exklusiv Titel finden kann, die auf dem PC fehlen.
> Mir fällt kaum ein Spiel ein das nur auf dem PC erschienen ist, da wäre The Witcher, Skyrim mit Mods, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und das war es.



Also gelinde gesagt halte ich das mit den besseren Exclusivtiteln auf Konsole für Bullshit. 
Da bist du wohl auf das stärkere Konsolenmarketing reingefallen könnte man meinen.

Schon mal was von Starcraft 2, X3 Reunion, Civilisation, Hard Reset, Anno 2070 usw. gehört? Oder für die Zukunft Rome 2, X Rebirth oder Star Citizen? Auf Konsole gibt es nichts was auch nur Ansatzweise an solche Spiele herankommt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Ich hab die alles was Strategie betrifft nicht beachten. 
Und die Demo von HR fand ich nicht sonderlich beeindruckend.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der einzige Vorteil von Konsolen das man schwieriger Spiele cracken kann und deshalb werden die auch so gepusht. Mehr Vorteile kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hab die alles was Strategie betrifft nicht beachten.
> Und die Demo von HR fand ich nicht sonderlich beeindruckend.


 
Tja, es gibt Menschen für die Strategie das wichtigste Genre überhaupt ist und die meisten deiner aufgezählten Konsolenexclusiv Titel für austauschbares 0815 Action Spektakel halten. 
Ich habe ja auch noch andere Spiele wie die X Serie oder Star Citizen aufgezählt. Oder nimm mal WoW oder Guild Wars 2.
HR ist ein Shooter. Bei der grossen Auswahl wird man immer irgend etwas anderes finden was man persönlich besser findet.

Deshalb wäre ich ganz vorsichtig irgendeiner Plattform die besseren Exclusivtitel zuzusprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der einzige Vorteil von Konsolen das man schwieriger Spiele cracken kann und deshalb werden die auch so gepusht.


 Auf den Konsolen geht das einfacher.
Und in dieser Liste ist kein '0815 Action Spektakel' dabei. 
Heavy Rain ist da wohl am nähsten dran, aber weit von 0815 weg.

Ich habe MMOs weggelassen, da sie mich 0,0 interessieren.
Und StarCitizien hat in dieser Liste mal gar nichts zu suchen da man es nicht spielen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2013)

damit sabotierst du nur deine eigene diskussion, da sie völlig subjektiv verfärbt ist und offenbar jede objektivitä missen lässt. da kann mans auch gleich bleiben lassen. wenns danach ginge, wäre die wii nicht mal existent, bei diesem billig ramsch an games die es da gibt. heutige browsergames bieten da ja mehr  oder eben so "klassiker" wie pokemon *würg* oder donkey kong, mario bros... das sind für mich keine ernst zu nehmenden spiele. das ist wirklich nur kinderspielzeug. aber wie gesagt: das ist nur MEINE meinung, deswegen kann man die existenz und relevanz dieser spiele (wieder subjektiv: leider  ) dennoch nicht einfach revidieren.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Ich habe nur MMO/MOBA und alle Strategiespiele ignoriert und auf die von mir genannten (Wii) Spiele gehst du nicht ein.
Sondern spamst nur dumm rum.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ...Also warum diese Einschränkungen?



Im Startpost philosophierst du über Einschränkungen bei der Spieleauswahl am PC, ignorierst aber einfach mal komplette Genres?


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Genres deren Verteilung klar ist und von denen kaum solche Argumente kommen haben hier  nichts zu suchen, deswegen fehlen sie.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich lese nur im Forum immer wieder an den 'Heiligen Gral' PC glauben, das ist aber totaler Bullshit.


 Öhm, was erwartest du dir von einem PC-Forum?
Für 200% aller User in diesem Forum wird auch geile Grafik immer besser als geiler Geschlechtsverkehr bleiben.
Ich habe gelernt, dieses Gelaber schon lange nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.

Den meisten geht's halt nunmal darum, auch die Leistung und konfigurierbarkeit ist ein Faktor, ebenso wie seine Funktion als Alleskönner (ursprünglich mein Grund, wieso ich zum PC gewechselt bin).

Bessere Grafik ist den Konsolenzockern doch sowieso wurscht, genauso wie die ganzen Exklusiv-Games. Als PSler kommst du auch nie in den Genuss von Halo, ebensowenig kannst du weder Killzone noch Uncharted auf der XBox spielen. Ist doch wie bei den Fußballvereinen, in Barcelona schreien die doch "wir haben Messi", in Madrid kommen sie mit "wir haben immerhin Ronaldo".

Da spiegelt sich auch wieder typisch primitives Revier- und Rudelverhalten wider, "ICH habe die bessere Konsole", nö "ICH habe den PC und zocke mit 120+fps", der nächste dann mit "Schön für euch, ich kann Halo 3 + 4 spielen".

Ähnliches gilt auch bei Vegetariern und Veganern, die werden nie kapieren, dass der Typ der jede Woche beim Burger King futtert eine völlig andere Lebenseinstellung hat und man da nicht zu diskutieren braucht. Mir ist es komplett egal, wer auf was zockt, wenn der PCler mit seinem GTX Titan-Quad-SLI-Gespann angibt, um sein fehlendes Glied durch fps-Balkenlängen ausgleichen zu können oder der Konseloro wegen fehlender Kompatiblitäts- und Treiberproblemen den anderen auslacht, kann jedem doch egal sein.

Und bevor ichs vergesse, diese Debatte hatten wir in diesem Forum schon insgesamt 6325,6 mal.


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> und auf die von mir genannten (Wii) Spiele gehst du nicht ein.
> Sondern spamst nur dumm rum.





DarkMo schrieb:


> wenns danach ginge, wäre die wii nicht mal  existent, bei diesem billig ramsch an games die es da gibt.


 
zudem hab ichs nicht ignoriert, ich kenn mich da einfach nich so aus. aber alles was man in der werbung an wii spielen sieht, spricht ne einheitliche sprache. mir wäre also nich bekannt, dass es für die kiste auch games mit sowas wie grafik gäbe ^^ ausserdem: ich sprach ja mehr allgemein und ned speziell. das ich da nich jeden einzelnen titel aufzähl, is wohl klar oder? ><

konsolen SIND nunmal "kleine pc's", die voll auf den schnellen spielfaktor ausgelegt sind. causual gaming at its best. der vergleich mit dem modell bauer traf es eigentlich perfekt. ich persönlich will nunmal keinen fertig ramsch - also fertig programmiert ja ^^ aber eben ned fix und fertig eingestellt. ich will halt selbst noch bissl drehen können. am pc kann ich die verbräuche anpassen, so dass er im idle zustand weniger strom frisst. dass er beim oc dann halt unter last mehr frisst is die kehrseite  wenn was nich funktioniert, kann ich versuchen da selber hand anzulegen. klar, auf konsole is der fall sogut wie nicht existent, was nen pluspunkt ist. aber wenn ma was im eimer is, dann biste georscht ^^ reicht mir die qualität nicht mehr aus, kann ich überlegen, ob ich die kiste upgrade - ne konsole is fest verlötet  da muss man 10 jahre auf nen update warten ><

wie gesagt: wems gefällt, der kann doch klar zu ner konsole greifen. aber da irgendwas hervorheben zu wollen? bei wein will ich auch ne flasche fürn 5er statt für 20 euro, aufmachen, ins glas und genüßlich trinken un ned nen riesen zeremoniell fabrizieren mit dran schnüffeln und in die rosen spucken...  andere kaufen sich nen auto von der stange, freuen sich, beim bestellen noch die farbe wählen zu können und gut. andre bauen lieber selber noch spoiler und krams dran. jeder hat so seine interessen. merkste ja selber: mmo's intressieren dich ned. mich intressiert der ganze konsolen exklusivkram ned. so what? ^^


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und bevor ichs vergesse, diese Debatte hatten wir in diesem Forum schon insgesamt 6325,6 mal.



Quelle?

Außerdem, manche haben mehrere Titans und einen großen "Balken".^^


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

Die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Außerdem, manche haben mehrere Titans und einen großen "Balken".^^


 Der Konsolen vs. PC-Thread im Konsolen-Unterforum? Die unzähligen Male, als nachgefragt wurde welche Plattform für welches Game besser geeignet ist und umgekehrt? Kommentare über Konsolen-exklusive Games? Such dir eins raus.

Wie, es gibt leute mit einer GTX Titan "und" einem großem Balken?
Ich dachte die kaufen sich nur Leute mit zu billigen Autos oder einem zu kleinem Pferd im Stall?

Mein Weltbild ist zerstört.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Ich kenne persönlich keine Titan Besitzer, aber das ist eine verrückte Welt da draußen.

In diesem Forum hier erzielt man allerdings wirklich keine Übereinkunft. Aber zumindest wird man unterhalten.
PS: du konntest damals deine Abstinenz aber auch noch nicht vollziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2013)

Was bleibt mir anderes übrig?

Fast jedes Forum hat auf diese grottige Version von vBulletin umgestellt und bei CoBi bin ich nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was bleibt mir anderes übrig?
> 
> Fast jedes Forum hat auf diese grottige Version von vBulletin umgestellt und bei CoBi bin ich nicht angemeldet.



Ach das lag an der Software? Meistens hat's eher was mit dem Leben zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mit einem PC hat man definitiv mehr Aufwand als mit einer Konsole, da gibt es für mich garnichts zu diskutieren.
> Am PC brauchst du einen neuen Graka-Treiber, wenn der alte derbe Probleme macht, du musst Punkbuster updaten, weil dein Multiplayer Zicken macht, musst dein OS irgend wann neu aufsetzen weil dies und jenes nicht funktionieren will, und musst überhaupt öfter mal Google anwerfen, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden und zu beseitigen.
> 
> Der Eine macht das öfter, der andere weniger. Dem Einen fällt das alles auf, der andere registriert das nicht mal als Aufwand.



Nunja, wenn man davon absieht das fast alle Updates automatisch geladen und installiert werden und wir noch nicht in einer Zeit leben, wo 2 Klicks einen Energieaufwand von 15km Joggen darstellen, dann magst du vielleicht recht haben  

Mal ehrlich. Ich kenne genug leute die ihren PC vielleicht 1mal in 3 Jahren von innen mitm Staubsauger absaugen, wenn überhaupt.  

Und die heutigen Konsolen haben genau so Fehler in deren BS wie der PC auch. Man muss seine Spiele auch installieren, updaten muss man sie meistens auch und Fehler bei der Wiedergabe kann es auch geben, wegen denen man auch google anwerfen muss  

Das ist hier übelste Haarspalterei, an sich muss der PC nicht unbedingt mehr aufwand machen, als eine Konsole, vorallem da einem immer mehr bei der Bedienung und Installation abgenommen wird.


----------

